# Wolfcraft 470 Table



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

I plan on building my own router table with all the bells and whistles but for the time being as a short term solution I picked up a wolfcraft 470 table for $50 to get some stuff done. I was actually pleasantly surprised by this table. The fence could use some work but overall I would say the quality isn't bad. I was just curious what drawbacks, if any, you guys have come across with this table. Thanks.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I've used a Wolfcraft table for a few years.
I found the mitre gauge a bit sloppy in the slot so peined the bar oved to get a better fit.
I found the fence a bit low for some of my work so made a higher one out of 3/4" plywood.
I prefere proper feather boards instead of the plastic hold down clips that fit the table.
It will do OK for me until I can buy a Rout-R-Lift to go in a home made table in the future.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

ryan.s said:


> I plan on building my own router table with all the bells and whistles but for the time being as a short term solution I picked up a wolfcraft 470 table for $50 to get some stuff done. I was actually pleasantly surprised by this table. The fence could use some work but overall I would say the quality isn't bad. I was just curious what drawbacks, if any, you guys have come across with this table. Thanks.




I bought a Wolcraft table at HD. Don't remember the model but I had so much trouble keeping the extensions in line with the table I took it back. If yours is one without the extensions it should be ok. The fences on all tables of this type of are usually not very good. You can clamp a piece of wood or MDF to the table for a fence.


----------

